# Emerald Shiner Project



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Been playing around trying to make a jig that resembles the emerald shiner. As most of you know its probably the best live minnow you can use for bait. trouble is keeping them alive and even getting them now to begin with. Unless you live on or close to Lake Erie.

While I don't reckon these will work as good as the real thing. I am hoping they will trick a few fish. The one to the right of the ruler was intended to be a perchy type minnow.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great! Can you explain how you make them/what materials you use? Thanks.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

You could tie this on a jig head. The Crystal Minnow was designed to imitate the emerald shiner. It is one of what I use for steelhead.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the video! I definitely would like to try that.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the video.. Since I dabble a bit with tying some jigs and flies myself. Nothing fancy mostly buck tails.. Find it easier to tie my own than find what I like.


----------

